# Insurance - mods and track days



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi all, I’m looking ahead to my next insurance renewal. Which insurance companies cover mods and track days? 
My current provider (Admiral) does not cover non-standard parts and neither is damage due to formal or informal racing. TIA


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Dec said:


> Hi all, I’m looking ahead to my next insurance renewal. Which insurance companies cover mods and track days?
> My current provider (Admiral) does not cover non-standard parts and neither is damage due to formal or informal racing. TIA


Hi there,

I'm with Admiral for my 67 plate track edition and they cover my 4.25 Litchfield tune. Their website has a section for modifications.


----------



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

besty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm with Admiral for my 67 plate track edition and they cover my 4.25 Litchfield tune. Their website has a section for modifications.


Hi Besty, that’s interesting, thank you. My mod is recorded on the Policy Schedule, but the insurance document says mods are excluded. I’ll look at their web site and talk to them to get it clarified. Are there any other insurance companies or brokers worth talking too when the renewal is due? I’ve heard Pace Ward mentioned as a possible?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Dec said:


> Hi Besty, that’s interesting, thank you. My mod is recorded on the Policy Schedule, but the insurance document says mods are excluded. I’ll look at their web site and talk to them to get it clarified. Are there any other insurance companies or brokers worth talking too when the renewal is due? I’ve heard Pace Ward mentioned as a possible?


I've used Hastings, AXA, Performance Direct over the years. Their appetite for GTR's can change from year to year. I'm with Admiral as they don't require a Tracker but do recognise the Ghost. You should have a look at the insurance section of the Forum.


----------



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

besty said:


> I've used Hastings, AXA, Performance Direct over the years. Their appetite for GTR's can change from year to year. I'm with Admiral as they don't require a Tracker but do recognise the Ghost. You should have a look at the insurance section of the Forum.


Many thanks for the advice. Have a good weekend!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I’ve just renewed with Admiral...the main reason being the mods? Under a 25% increase in power from standard has just cost me an extra £16.65 for the year


----------



## Stbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

You have to be wary of what you think you're covered for here, many insurers will insure you for a modified car, i.e you have a crash and they they will still cover the incident but they will not cover the replacement of modified parts - only original. Where as when mods aren't covered or declared your entire accident will not be covered at all and your insurance is void with all the relevant fines, points etc. Admiral in my experience have insured the car with mods so you have a valid policy but they wont pay out for the cost of the mods, only the market value of the originals

You should declare everything but the reality is people don't and an exhaust is unlikely to get noticed if you're claiming for a 500quid bumper respray, where as ploughing into a 300k Ferrari at 70MPH in a 2020 170k Nismo will get the inspection works, Insurers don't sit there hoping they'll be able to pay out half a million quid today. 

Financially a declared but not covered remap is probably something most people will suck up, a declared but not covered liberty walk kit might be a bit upsetting. 

As for track days get per event coverage and check what you're covered for, a lot of them cover your car and not anyone else's if you're to blame (sort of the opposite to cheap road policies) as track days usually have a waiver that says its your own problem if you have an accident but we will be charging you for track/barrier repair.


----------



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

I’ve just spoken to Admiral, and Stbuk is 100% correct. The only modification that can be claimed under the policy in the case of an accident is a manufacturer modification. So add carbon or a top quality exhaust from a third party and they will not cover the cost. So JMacca1975 this will no doubt be of interest to you.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Just to note for anyone with a CBA and stage 4.25 Admiral will not cover the car. I used to be with Admiral for years (15+) but the underwriters do not cover >25% increase in power. Ended up insuring through Pace Ward instead, though still use Admiral for 2 of my cars. Tracker discount offered, have to show valid installation and current subscription. Difference in cost wasn't that much - obviously have multicar with Admiral so that produced slightly lower quote initially.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a multi car policy with Pace Ward, mods declared and covered, they were very reasonable


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lots of good info on here. If you have an Eba car, which is supposedly 570bhp standard, then Admiral will cover up to a 25% rise in bhp which leaves you circa 700bhp? I didn’t expect or consider whether the mods were covered in that sense - just wanted my insurance to be still valid should anything untoward occur and they used the increase in power to void any settlement of claim?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JMacca1975 said:


> Lots of good info on here. If you have an Eba car, which is supposedly 570bhp standard, then Admiral will cover up to a 25% rise in bhp which leaves you circa 700bhp? I didn’t expect or consider whether the mods were covered in that sense - just wanted my insurance to be still valid should anything untoward occur and they used the increase in power to void any settlement of claim?


Standard is 562 bhp which does just get you to 700 bhp. Stage 4.25 is around 660 to 690.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I stand corrected....and with the later EBA cars you just need y pipe, remap, injectors, and sd sensor to hit circa 660bhp+...all of which, for me, isn’t an outlay that I would be arguing with my insurers over...just as long as they were happy to insure me and keep me legal.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

@[email protected]


----------

